# Maxpedition EDC Pocket Organizer



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Anybody have one? Do they come recommended?

I carry alot of crap around, it kinda sounds like a glorified manpurse though. LOL. Saw a review online of one on youtube and they look pretty bomb to me though.


----------

